# Sick/broken pigeon?



## Candiazoo (Aug 9, 2011)

From Phoenix, AZ. 
Looking for support as we care for a slow/grounded pigeon.

Found a pigeon in the yard that looks like it might have a broken wing or at the least, broken feathers. I've seen it coming to feed on different days and assumed it was flying off with the other ferals, but my daughter was able to walk up to it yesterday and it didn't leave. Dogs go out regularly. Hawks often land on the fence. 
I finally caught it and put it an old outdoor parrot cage, inside a nesting box on the floor lined with newspapers and a towel. It eats well, drinks water, walks normal. I checked inside the mouth and it looks fresh and pink. the stool is kind of runny, but normal otherwise. I just haven't seen it try to fly. We are keeping it separate from our other pijs, but don't want to bring it in because of a new young cat and dogs and other inside birds. 
What should I be looking for? It seems a bit underweight to me.

Advice?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The pigeon needs to be evaluated. You are lucky to have a great connection near you.Here's the contact info.Please call her tomorrow.

Fallen Feathers 
Jody Kieran
Peoria, Arizona 
623-533-2348
www.fallenfeathers.org


----------



## Candiazoo (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for your help. I contacted Jody and am waiting to hear back.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Call again if she doesn't call you. I'm going to send you a private message with the phone number for one of her volunteers.


----------



## Candiazoo (Aug 9, 2011)

Jody had the flu, but is better now and the bird is at her place.


----------

